# eas | Official Vorsteiner Carbon Fiber Showroom Thread



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Vorsteiner's vision is quite simple: Create the most advanced, innovative, and distinct products in the marketplace to meet the demands of the most discerning clientele. For instance, out lightweight carbon fiber aerodynamic products are uniquely created to enhance to original design light of your vehicle. Our core design philosophy of "understand functional elegance" brings the sporty appearance of your BMW to new heights.

Quality products define the Vorsteiner brand. Each and every part must pass rigorous quality controls before they reach your vehicle. Our customers expect nothing less than the best parts from Vorsteiner. We naturally expect nothing less.

Vorsteiner's Carbon Fiber Honeycomb Matrix (CFHM) structure gives our parts superior stiffness, strength & durability compared to traditional hand laid carbon fiber and fiberglass materials. This bumper is made from carbon fiber with a carbon fiber front splitter (carbon fiber honey comb matrix).

We would like to share various photographs of cars from our clients that have been fitted with Vorsteiner products.

Let's start off with this Mineral White e92 M3 that is sporting the Vorsteiner GTS-V lip, diffuser, and Vorsteiner trunk lid!




























*Pictured Items:*
- Vorsteiner - GTS-V Carbon Fiber Front Spoiler 
- Vorsteiner - GTS-V Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser 
- Vorsteiner - VRS Aero Trunk Lid


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Carbon Black e46 M3 with V-CSL parts:




























*Pictured Items:*
- Vorsteiner - V-CSL Carbon Fiber Front Bumper w/ One Piece Splitter
- Vorsteiner - V-CSL Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser
- Vorsteiner - V-CSL Carbon Fiber Trunk Lid


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*eas very own Alpine White VF620 e92 m3*
- Vorsteiner - GTS-V Carbon Fiber Front Spoiler 
- Vorsteiner - GTS-V Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser
​


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*e92 m3*
GTS-V Aero Kit
​


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*e92 M3*
Vorsteiner GTS5 Front Bumper
Vorsteiner GTS-V Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser
Vorsteiner VRS Aero Carbon Fiber Trunk Lid
​


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

E93 M3
-Vorsteiner - VRS Aero Trunk Lid - E93 M3


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*E90 M3*
-Vorsteiner - VRS Aero Trunk Lid - E90 3-Series & M3


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*Vorsteiner - GTS5 Front Bumper - E9X M3*


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Check this Vorsteiner GTS-V 1M Coupe

http://youtu.be/bj7_O-SuoLw


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*E90 M3*

- Vorsteiner Matte Carbon GTS3 Front Bumper
- Vorsteiner Matte Carbon Diffuser
- Vorsteiner Matte Carbon Trunk
- Vorsteiner SS Axleback Exhaust System


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Vorsteiner GTS3 Carbon Fiber Front Bumper
Vorsteiner GTS3 Carbon Fiber Vented Hood


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Jet Black E92 M3 with *Vorsteiner GTS-V Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser* and *Vorsteiner VRS Aero Carbon Fiber Front Spoiler*


----------



## 7am33d (Jul 6, 2012)

black wheel is good.


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

[2] AW E92 M3s with Vorsteiner


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Vorsteiner GTRS5 Tuning Program


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*Get your Vorsteiner carbon fiber today!!*


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

eas' project e92 m3

Vorsteiner GTS-V Front Lip 
Vorsteiner GTS-V Rear Diffuser


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Vorsteiner VRS Aero Carbon Fiber Front Spoiler










Vorsteiner GTS-V Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

A couple shots of the Vorsteiner F10 M5 Carbon Fiber Lip


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Frozen Red E92 M3 with the Vorsteiner GTS-V front lip and rear diffuser


----------

